# My magnetic knife bar...



## a.lber.to

Following a recent acquisition, a knife-maker asked for a picture of my magnetic knife bar, so here it is...




_(Click on the image to enlarge it)_

From left to right:
... Echizen-Japan 1310 - 240 Gyuto
... Echizen-Japan 1310 - 240 Sujihiki
... Echizen-Japan 1310 - 210 Guyto
... Echizen-Japan 1310 - 180 Santoku
... Echizen-Japan 1310 - 165 Nakiri
... Echizen-Japan 1310 - 210 Bread
... Echizen-Japan 1310 - 150 Petty
... Echizen-Japan 1310 - 105 Paring
... Ichiro Hattori KD - 270 Gyuto
... Ichiro Hattori KD - 210 Gyuto
... Ichiro Hattori KD - 180 Santoku
... Ichiro Hattori KD - 150 Utility
... Ichiro Hattori KD - 135 Petty
... Takeda AS - 110 Mioroshi-Bocho
... Vinh Lê Cao - 180 Sujihiki
... Kai Shun Steel - 150 Utility
... Vinh Lê Cao - Butter knife
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling - 5" Utility
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling - 10" Chef
... Hiro Itou - 105 Paring
... Hiro Itou - 150 Petty
... Hiro Itou - 230 Gyuto
... Isshi Machida - 160 Santoku
... Kane Soh blue steel - 230 Yanagi

Missing for obvious reasons:
... Kyocera HIP ceramic - 210 Yanagi (mirror-polished special edition)
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic - 155 Gyuto
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic - 140 Santoku
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic - 130 Sujihiki
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic - 110 Utility
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic - 75 Paring

Currently in the mail:
... Hattori FH -70 Parer


----------



## Eamon Burke

First of all: Whoa.

Second: You got a thing for sets, huh?


----------



## a.lber.to

Got me on that one!!! Once a collector, always a collector... :biggrin:


----------



## Crothcipt

Very nice expense there. What maker?


----------



## GlassEye

Quite an impressive expense. I have never seen so many nice sets together.


----------



## a.lber.to

Crothcipt said:


> What maker?



A french guy of Vietnamese origins called Vinh Lê Cao - I just bought one of his knives. He spent time in Vietnam doing an apprenticeship with a traditional Vietnamese village forger, and has started making his own knives in that style now that he is back in rural France. He is just getting started, but I like the very rustic Takeda-ish look of some of his knives, and ended up getting the top knife in this picture:







I have been jokingly calling it my "TSB carbon steel" knife, with TSB standing for Truck Suspension Blade!!!  He has a post on his blog showing more pictures of the knife and some steps of the fabrication process...


----------



## Eamon Burke

Very cool. There was a guy at the ABS Expo this year that was making knives roughly similar to that style. Purely coincidental, other than the fact that they trade in the same craft.





Didn't remember his name though.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks for the photos, that's quite a collection.

How are you enjoying your new KDs?


----------



## a.lber.to

I haven't had to sharpen them yet, but I love them so far!


----------



## kalaeb

a.lber.to said:


> A french guy of Vietnamese origins called Vinh Lê Cao - I just bought one of his knives. He spent time in Vietnam doing an apprenticeship with a traditional Vietnamese village forger, and has started making his own knives in that style now that he is back in rural France. He is just getting started, but I like the very rustic Takeda-ish look of some of his knives, and ended up getting the top knife in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been jokingly calling it my "TSB carbon steel" knife, with TSB standing for Truck Suspension Blade!!!  He has a post on his blog showing more pictures of the knife and some steps of the fabrication process...



Those are very nice. Gotta support the locals.


----------



## apicius9

kalaeb said:


> Those are very nice. Gotta support the locals.



Eeww, does that mean I have to buy Ken Onion knives? 

Very impressive collection and nicedisplay here!

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

a.lber.to said:


> I haven't had to sharpen them yet, but I love them so far!



Did you end up having the new one/s sharpened in Tokyo when you picked them up?


----------



## a.lber.to

Three of them, yes - and they got really scratched up in the process, as I feared (when I picked them up I wanted to stab the guy with them - how can a professional do such a sloppy job!!!). So I am working up the courage to refinish them when I next need to sharpen them. I plan to re-polish the blades, re-etch them, and then resharpen them. But I am not quite there yet in terms of guts...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

a.lber.to said:


> Three of them, yes - and they got really scratched up in the process, as I feared (when I picked them up I wanted to stab the guy with them - how can a professional do such a sloppy job!!!). So I am working up the courage to refinish them when I next need to sharpen them. I plan to re-polish the blades, re-etch them, and then resharpen them. But I am not quite there yet in terms of guts...



That's a shame, but I'm sure a professional (like Maxim for example) can reverse the damage if you are too worried to attempt it yourself.

Beautiful knives.


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow like his work there. Ty for sharing a new maker (for me). Sad to hear about the crappy sharpening job. I also agree with you.:bat:


----------



## Deckhand

That is a seriously great collection!


----------



## cclin

:bigeek: ooo....m.....g.....!!!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Are those Mag-Bloks Alberto?


----------



## chokobo

Cool rack mate. I need to get some magnetic racks too!!


----------



## Toriss

I wonder how you guys collect such nice collection!


----------



## mr drinky

Very nice collection, but the only problem I see is all that space in between the knives  They are like empty lots that call for something to be built upon. You could easily squeeze some more in.

k.


----------



## rdm_magic

That Kramer looks huge compared to everything else 
Nice collection


----------



## a.lber.to

mr drinky said:


> Very nice collection, but the only problem I see is all that space in between the knives  They are like empty lots that call for something to be built upon. You could easily squeeze some more in.
> 
> k.



Well, I have: two more Itou paring knives with ironwood and mosaic pin handles that match the others (70mm curved and 60mm straight). I have also been on the list for two Raders for some time now, so I hope that my turn will come up soon!


----------



## a.lber.to

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Are those Mag-Bloks Alberto?



So sorry I only saw this post now!!! Apologies for the late reply... They are bamboo magnetic knife bars made by Tojiro.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

a.lber.to said:


> So sorry I only saw this post now!!! Apologies for the late reply... They are bamboo magnetic knife bars made by Tojiro.



No need to apologize, I knew you'd see it eventually!

They look great.


----------



## tokusatsu

Wow. This quickly made the list of one of my favorite knives. 
The stained wooden handles give it a really nice touch.


----------



## wellminded1

Beautiful stuff here.


----------



## a.lber.to

Thank you, Tokusatsu-san.

I also just got a massive bone cleaver from him: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/11794-Anyone-care-to-guess


----------



## a.lber.to

wellminded1 said:


> Beautiful stuff here.



Thank you. I still need to add a couple of new paring knives from Mr. Itou. Probably time to redo the pictures.


----------



## 3200+++

wow now thats a lot of cowry X! 

beautiful sets of knives.

i have yet to hold and test a KD!


----------



## catalyx

Wow, you have a very similar taste to mine! It's beautiful to see all those together and hope to have a decent amount of the same knives some day not too far away. Probably shouldn't hold my breath on the Hattori KDs though... ;-)


----------



## xueqi89

That's a long Knife bar, you sure :doublethumbsup:do like to put things in order


----------



## a.lber.to

Well since this thread started, my knife bar actually had to get longer to make room for six new knives, so I suppose it is time to post an update...




_(Click on the image to enlarge it)_

From left to right:
... Echizen-Japan 1310 coreless damascus 240 Gyuto
... Echizen-Japan 1310 coreless damascus 240 Sujihiki
... Echizen-Japan 1310 coreless damascus 210 Guyto
... Echizen-Japan 1310 coreless damascus 180 Santoku
... Echizen-Japan 1310 coreless damascus 165 Nakiri
... Echizen-Japan 1310 coreless damascus 150 Petty
... Echizen-Japan 1310 coreless damascus 105 Paring
... Echizen-Japan 1310 coreless damascus 210 Bread
... Ichiro Hattori KD 270 Gyuto
... Ichiro Hattori KD 210 Gyuto
... Ichiro Hattori KD 180 Santoku
... Ichiro Hattori KD 150 Utility
... Ichiro Hattori KD 135 Petty
... Takeda AS 110 Mioroshi-Bocho
... Kai Shun steel 150 Utility
... Takeshi Saji R2 damascus 210 Guyto (NEW)
... Takeshi Saji R2 damascus 135 Petty (NEW)
... Michael Rader feather damascus (Lish) 10" Chef (NEW)
... Michael Rader feather damascus (Lish) 5" Utility (NEW)
... Isshi Machida 160 Santoku
... Vinh Lê Cao 180 Sujihiki
... Hattori FH 70 Parer
... Hiro Itou damascus 65 Sheepfoot Petty (NEW)
... Hiro Itou damascus 65 Petty (NEW)
... Hiro Itou damascus 230 Gyuto
... Hiro Itou damascus 150 Utility
... Hiro Itou damascus 105 Paring
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling 5" Utility
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling 10" Chef
... Konosuke extra tall HD 240 Gyuto (NEW)
... Kane Soh blue steel 230 Yanagi

Missing for obvious reasons:
... Kyocera HIP ceramic 210 Yanagi (mirror-polished special edition)
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 155 Gyuto
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 140 Santoku
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 130 Sujihiki
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 110 Utility
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 75 Paring
... Vinh Lê Cao 1.1kg 180 Cleaver


----------



## jing

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## daskooka

What have you covered the bar with to stop scratches?


----------



## a.lber.to

The five individual bars are made of bamboo, with no exposed magnets. So the only think the knives can touch is wood...


----------



## fujiyama

Now that is a respectable collection!


----------



## KitKat

Looks really good. Nice collection you got going on.


----------



## jqt4tw

+ Like !


----------



## Mrmnms

The Radars are much different than I'm used to seeing. Radar Lish collaboration? Interesting handle shape on the Machida. Is it comfortable?


----------



## Burl Source

Mrmnms said:


> The Radars are much different than I'm used to seeing. Radar Lish collaboration? Interesting handle shape on the Machida. Is it comfortable?



I also noticed they were different than Rader's normal handle style so I checked Michael's web site.
Dave's damascus on a new style Rader.
I really like them.


----------



## a.lber.to

Hi guys! Sorry for the late replies - I have not checked in for a while!!! 

Indeed, the Raders are Lish feather damascus with integral bolster and wa-inspired handles made of stabilized oak burl and bog oak. They are just AMAZING knives, and a total pleasure to use.

The Machida is a knife I bought very much spur-of-the-moment in a Tokyo store, and I must admit that I have not used it much. Very comfy to use the times I did, though... I believe that he refers to that design as his "outdoor kitchen knife".


----------



## Reede

Burl Source said:


> I also noticed they were different than Rader's normal handle style so I checked Michael's web site.
> Dave's damascus on a new style Rader.
> I really like them.
> 
> 
> Here's the originals. The concept was one that I asked Michael to make, and he did a great job running with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine aren't quite as fancy as alberto's, his sure do look nice.
> 
> Reed


----------



## a.lber.to

Hi Reed.

That is indeed one of the knives I saw when I was discussing my order with Michael. Did not know it was your idea - well done!!!


----------



## miccro

wow, stunning set and great display.


----------



## Sparklepony

wow those are gorgeous. nice photography too.


----------



## koikeeper

Great strip indeed.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Alberto, perhaps now is the time to acquire a 240 KD to complete your lineup? 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/27565-Hattori-KD-240-Gyuto?p=419891#post419891


----------



## a.lber.to

Ha! Good thing I am only seeing this now, after the knife sold, or I would have been really tempted...


----------



## AzHP

That strip is enormous...my girlfriend would murder me if I had that many knives. Beautiful selection.


----------



## jljohn

I love he magnet. How long is that? Is it one solid bar, or several end to end?


----------



## a.lber.to

It is actually 5 separate 50 cm magnetic bars...


----------



## a.lber.to

As I contemplate the purchase of the 51st kitchen knife to add to my collection , I thought I would post an update of what the knife bar in my kitchen is looking like these days...





Full size version
... Michael Rader feather damascus (by Lish) 5" Utility
... Hiro Itou damascus 105 Paring
... Hiro Itou damascus 105 Paring
... Hiro Itou damascus 150 Utility
... Ichiro Hattori KD 150 Utility
... Ichiro Hattori KD 135 Petty
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling 5" Utility
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 5" Utility
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling 10" Chef





Full size version
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling 10" Chef
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 9" Slicer
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 10" Chef
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 8" Chef
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 7" Santoku
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 6" Chef
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 11" Bread slicer





Full size version
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 3" Paring
... Hattori FH 70 Parer
... Ichiro Hattori KD 270 Gyuto
... Ichiro Hattori KD 210 Gyuto
... Ichiro Hattori KD 180 Santoku
... Güde "The Knife" damascus 260 Chef





Full size version
... Hiroshi Saito VG10 160 Utility
... Hiroshi Saito VG10 damascus 175 Petty
... Michael Rader feather damascus (by Lish) 10" Chef
... Bob Kramer by Zwilling damascus 8" Chef Limited Edition
... Hiro Itou damascus 65 Petty
... Hiro Itou damascus 65 Sheepfoot Petty
... Hiro Itou damascus 230 Gyuto
... Shiki Black Dragon Damascus 150 Petty





Full size version
... Hiro Itou damascus 230 Gyuto
... Shiki Black Dragon Damascus 150 Petty
... Shiki Black Dragon Damascus 180 Santoku
... Shiki Black Dragon R2 Damascus 240 Gyuto
... Takeshi Saji R2 damascus 210 Guyto
... Takeshi Saji R2 damascus 135 Petty
... Will Catcheside feather damascus 260 Suji
... Konosuke HD 240 Gyuto
... Kane Soh blue steel 230 Yanagi


Stored elsewhere in the kitchen:





Full size version
... Isshi Machida 160 Santoku
... Takeda AS 110 Mioroshi-Bocho
... Vinh Lê Cao 230 Chef
... Vinh Lê Cao 90 Petty
... Vinh Lê Cao 180 Sujihiki
... Kai Shun steel 150 Utility
... Mason Renfer damascus 4" Petty with Moneycarta handle
... Vinh Lê Cao 1.1kg 180 Cleaver





Full size version
... Kyocera HIP ceramic 210 Yanagi (mirror-polished special edition)
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 155 Gyuto
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 140 Santoku
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 130 Sujihiki
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 110 Utility
... Kyocera Kyotop HIP ceramic 75 Paring


----------



## valdim

Chiao Alberto, I am impressed with your collection. 
Willing to get rid of 1 of your Kramer chef knives?


----------

